# [SOLVED] Twonky Beam App.



## zhong

How and where could I download this "Twonky Beam" app.-

https://itunes.apple.com/jp/app/twonky-beam/id445754456?l=en&mt=8&wdId=32800

Trying to search from apple app. store to download and install, but can't find it.

Thanks


----------



## joeten

*Re: Twonky Beam App.*

Did you try google like I did https://itunes.apple.com/jp/app/twonky-beam/id445754456?l=en&mt=8


----------



## zhong

joeten said:


> Did you try google like I did  https://itunes.apple.com/jp/app/twonky-beam/id445754456?l=en&mt=8




Yes there are no download link for that app.

Just download for iTunes program setup.

Thanks


----------



## joeten

*Re: Twonky Beam App.*

You can only get via iTunes. All links take you to iTunes.


----------



## MartyF81

*Re: Twonky Beam App.*

That app is only available in the Japanese version of the App store. You would need to log into the App Store with an ID that is associated with the Japan App Store.


----------

